
Death spiral for cars. By 2030, you probably won’t own one - sbuttgereit
https://reneweconomy.com.au/death-spiral-for-cars-by-2030-you-probably-wont-own-one-93626/
======
HutchSaxony
False

[http://www.newgeography.com/content/005610-d-j-vu-and-
dilemm...](http://www.newgeography.com/content/005610-d-j-vu-and-dilemma-
planners)

